# Looking for some guidance



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I am looking at a used HSS928 track machine, and I am asking a favor.

I will need to transport it home in the back of my '18 Equinox, and it will be too big/heavy to lift it into the vehicle. So...might someone be able to provide me with a step-by-step set of instructions of how I can remove the front bucket, chute, and fold down the handlebars - if you know how to ! Obviously, I could purchase a repair manual and read how to do it, but I do not plan to purchase the manual until after I own the machine, plus I need the instructions sooner than I could get a manual.


I assume that it is not hard, and I am not a rookie - have done this to Ariens and Toro's several times, but never to a Honda.


Thanks !


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Using 2 10mm wrenches loosen up the chute cable lock nut, loosen it up all the way, pull the cable down and slide it through the bracket slot, take it off and remove from the anchoring point at the deflector.
Using a 12mm wrench loosen the chute turn gear bracket and slide it out of the way,
Using a ratchet, 12mm socket and an extension loosen up and remove the 3 chute retaining bolts.
Using a 10mm socket a ratchet and an extension remove the 4 10mm bolts holding the belt cover and remove it.
Using a 12mm socket and a ratchet remove the crank pulley bolt and slide the pulley outward to get the auger belt off.
Using a 12mm socket and ratchet or wrench as needed remove the 10 bolts holding the auger housing to the tractor and slowly separate the 2 parts.
Using a 12mm socket and ratchet or wrench loosen the 2 handle bar retaining bolts far enough so that you can turn the 2 parts and fold the handles.
Try to keep the hydro fluid reservoir upwards to prevent spills.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Why not save yourself the aggravation, time and effort by renting a U-haul trailer? I have rented those out in the past for as little as 19.99; thats what I'd do if I was you. Those trailers are only a few inches off the ground and have a ramp as well. 

If you still want to disassemble the machine than it shouldnt take more than 30~60 minutes to do so, at least thats what it takes for the HS series.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what kind of vehicle do you have? I have used ramps or 2 by 10's to load up many snowblowers in my Subaru. all I had to do was put back seats down, take off chute . and pull the back door door as much as possible and tie it or bunji it down. have to drive with windows down because of the exhaust.

I have also taken one apart because the engine would not run. took about 30 minutes to do that ( bucket , chute , handlebars. I also took augers off first because it was an HS1132 ) if you have done it a number of times.

or get a buddy with a truck and buy the pizza and beer.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

YSHSfan -
Those are for the HSS machine ? You mention chute cables, and I thought the HSS's were all electric powered chutes ? I would expect gears. Maybe the deflector still drives a cable electrically ?


Sounds like you have done it in your sleep many times, with your knowledge of the bolt sizes !


THANKS !


I'll report back if I actually get it. I'll first have to update the chute and the carb jet !


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If the machine is close to you, why not rent a truck at Home Depot, their pretty cheap.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> YSHSfan -
> Those are for the HSS machine ? You mention chute cables, and I thought the HSS's were all electric powered chutes ? I would expect gears. Maybe the deflector still drives a cable electrically ?
> 
> 
> ...


for the HSS, same procedure to release the chute cable, but here you have to use some pliers to undo a cotter pin.
Same procedure to remove the chute
For the motors cover/belt cover there are 6 10mm bolts that you’ll need to remove.
Same exact procedure for the crank pulley and to separate the housing.
The handlebars don’t fold as the HS series did. You’ll need to remove the handlebars/dash assembly. 4 12mm bolts and a cotter pin at the bottom to retain the height adjustment shock and you’ll be able to somewhat reposition it.

Good luck...!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

YSHSfan - 



You know all of the number of bolts, and there sizes from memory ? Do you repair snowblowers as a profession ? When I was younger, I had a photographic memory, but I ran out of film a long time ago. LOL


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Motor City said:


> If the machine is close to you, why not rent a truck at Home Depot, their pretty cheap.



Over 300 miles from home, but only 100 from where I'll be visiting.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> YSHSfan -
> 
> 
> 
> You know all of the number of bolts, and there sizes from memory ? Do you repair snowblowers as a profession ? When I was younger, I had a photographic memory, but I ran out of film a long time ago. LOL


Just as a hobby, I’m an auto mechanic by trade but enjoy working on small engine equipment, mostly snowblowers (and mostly Honda and Yamaha).
And I also have an HS and an HSS to take a look and make the references.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

No better way to get to know your new machine then a good old fashion tear down. 

Do you have a class III reciever? Buy or borrow a Cargo carrier? I’ve hauled generators and snowblowers with my wife’s 2016 equinox.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the beer and pizza bribe to get someone to loan you their pickup for that run.
But .... with the tear down instructions from YSHSfan that's a pretty good deal to keep it DIY. :devil:

.


----------

